# any one up for a morning trip somewhere in Columbus?



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys, i wanted to get out for a few hours between 8:30am-1pm in the morning Tuesday....anyone game?

The river areas i normally fish are still way high, so it will probably be a lake trip...if anyone is interested, give me a shout.

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

That is very tempting as I don't have to work til 5p. Do you have any place in mind? I'll probably better off stying hear and not catching anything at stonelick as usual...


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish i could take you up on the offer, but today was my day off and i might be a bit busy tomorrow...let me know where you end up going and i might just show up...

And Tim...I have all the secrets to fishing carp in Stonelick...i'll have to fill you in sometime. Most importanlty...don't listen to what Da King says  ...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw that little stab there cwcarpless  I cut my fishin teeth at Stonelick and know where the TRUE giants hang out. Not by the dam Timmy boy  DA KING !!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The only reason I hit the dam was because the otther spot was taken.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

tell you what Scott.one of these days when your off and those rivers are down and at good fishing levels.i'll come down and have a go at those buffs.you do know some spots?


----------

